# White pumps



## SonRisa (Mar 24, 2006)

I *need* to find white pumps by Tuesday. I'm leaving for Palm Springs on Wednesday to work an event (Dina Shore) and one of the nights there's a white party. I have my shirt, skirt and hat, but no shoes! I want them to be pointy toed with at least a 2 if not 3 inch heel. I've looked at Macy's, Nordstrom's, Aldo etc and the only thing slightly decent I found are these: http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...1531593&&var=d

but they look so bleh(cheap) in white because of the material used. 

Has anyone seen any cute white pumps anywhere?!? That are preferably under $100 . . .


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the Lydell's.


----------



## rnsmelody (Mar 24, 2006)

i have a pair of BCBG karola if you can still find it.. its white with a gold buckle.. its really nice. but if you can try these.. if you like em =)

http://www.zappos.com/bin/zapposset?...199447&ref=taf


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 24, 2006)

That link didn't work. I have a pair of carlos santana's that I got at at marshalls. damnit i wish i could help. Have you tried zappos?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 
_i have a pair of BCBG karola if you can still find it.. its white with a gold buckle.. its really nice. but if you can try these.. if you like em =)

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/9211776/c/14.html_

 
 I was just gonna copy those and show her haha damn you


----------



## rnsmelody (Mar 24, 2006)

lol =)


----------



## asraicat (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I *need* to find white pumps by Tuesday. I'm leaving for Palm Springs on Wednesday to work an event (Dina Shore) and one of the nights there's a white party. I have my shirt, skirt and hat, but no shoes! I want them to be pointy toed with at least a 2 if not 3 inch heel. I've looked at Macy's, Nordstrom's, Aldo etc and the only thing slightly decent I found are these: http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...1531593&&var=d

but they look so bleh(cheap) in white because of the material used. 

Has anyone seen any cute white pumps anywhere?!? That are preferably under $100 . . ._

 
LMAO
i just spent 4 hours after work shoe shopping myself!  i PMed you


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 24, 2006)

see, but the thing with zappos is that I need them by tuesday and don't trust shipping. Plus what if once they get here, they don't fit, I don't like them :-/ My mom and I have dealt with zappos before and they're great about returns, but I need the shoes! lol


----------



## asraicat (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_see, but the thing with zappos is that I need them by tuesday and don't trust shipping. Plus what if once they get here, they don't fit, I don't like them :-/ My mom and I have dealt with zappos before and they're great about returns, but I need the shoes! lol_

 
what i suggested in the PM is to use zappos  for a 'look see' then to source shoes locally by brand/ style

closed toed white pumps are gonna be fairly hard to find now that its spring


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 24, 2006)

i have a great pair of white pumps fom nine west, u might still be able to find them at a ninewest outlet as they came out almost 2 years ago. cathy jean might have some too as well as bakers... hth


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 24, 2006)

I just saw some sexy white pumps at ALDO for $80, maybe less, I can't remember.  They were hot tho, I think you should check there.


----------



## omnipotent (Mar 24, 2006)

I would say check payless, especially if you don't think you'll wear the white pumps as often..and if you get really desperate, and can't find anything at the stores you listed..maybe check out local bridal stores? they will definately have a variety of white shoes there haha


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 24, 2006)

I've ordered from Zappos numerous times and always get my shoes the next day. I would try Nine West online as well, they usually always have pointy toed pumps in every color...

http://www.ninewest.com/s?namespace=...2050&cid=7006#

I personally love Nine West shoes, they are so comfortable and I have wide feet and have a hard time finding comfortable heels, but never have a problem with Nine West. Good luck on your hunt!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 24, 2006)

Chinese Laundry has pumps available in every color online so if you can get to a store that carries them they'd probably have them. 
Also Aldo has some white pumps in, http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...1531470&&var=d , http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...ults.cfm&var=d
Hope this helps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ETA: I didn't finish reading your post to discover you don't really like the Aldo shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But here's a link to the Chinese Laundry ones http://www.chineselaundry.com/indSho...24063448028557


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 24, 2006)

weird you'd ask that, i went to the mall yesterday in the east bay and i saw some guess ones @ macy's...i am pretty sure they were like $90...they were 4" stilettos and had the hottest like cutout thing where the arch of the foot is


----------



## user4 (Mar 24, 2006)

ok, i looked through a couple of shoe sites and i found some white shoes... and they're pretty damn cheap! dont know if you would like em, but i didnt see much white pump action out there... lol

bakers

http://www.bakersshoes.com/shopping/...roductID=15097

http://www.bakersshoes.com/shopping/...roductID=16937

chinese laundry

http://www.chineselaundry.com/indSho...24063448028557

guess (well these arent like super cheap but under 100)

http://www.guess.com/ProductDetails....e=CARRIE-WHTLT


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 24, 2006)

i know solestruck.com has some but really, i'd say hit up the mall and see what they have at a dept. store, or a DSW or something. shoes fit me weird and i'd hate to order them online!


----------



## more_please (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you gone to a steve madden store? That's the first place I'd look.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 28, 2006)

sorry, I just realized you mentioned you already checked out Aldo.  do you have DSW??


----------

